# Sonda de polímetro rota



## bivalvo (Ene 22, 2017)

¿¿¿Y ahora qué???


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 22, 2017)

¿Comprar otra?

Es normal que pase en las baratas por que se sujetan en el interior del tubo hasta la base, pero tratándose de la de tierra, puedes ponerle un caiman, yo le hice eso a unas que se rompieron, ahora las uso para medir corriente y compre otras para la mediciones.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 22, 2017)

Buenas noches.

De perdidos al rio...

En muchas Sondas el terminal de medida está introducido a presión o incluso roscada, sujetándolo con un Alicate es posible sacarlo y resoldar el cable.

Poner una Pinza de cocodrilo también soluciona el problema (idea de Nuyel)
Sal U2


----------



## gusgarcia (Ene 23, 2017)

Puedes pelar el extremo de la sonda y soldar algun cable hay como los que se utilizan para el protoboard


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

Compra un juego nuevo con accesorios.
por ejemplo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





o estas otras






o similares a estas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2017)

He quitado la punta a los tirones , he pasado el cable por el mango , lo he soldado y he vuelto a poner nuevamente la punta a las trompadas . . .  pero solo lo he hecho cómo emergencia unas 10 veces


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

Muy común, sobre todo cuando se rompe y  no hay forma de obtener otra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2017)

Seeeeee , muy común cuando el tester empieza a medir estupideces y tenés que seguir trabajando


----------



## Bleny (Ene 25, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> He quitado la punta a los tirones , he pasado el cable por el mango , lo he soldado y he vuelto a poner nuevamente la punta a las trompadas . . .  pero solo lo he hecho cómo emergencia unas 10 veces



A mi me paso lo mismo y tirando de la punta con unos alicates salia la punta, la sueldas, si hace falta la pegas con pegamento y como nueva, casi lo mismo que dice dosmetros pero dicho con menos gracia


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 29, 2017)

Me voy a comprar unos nuevos de calidad, porque ya he hecho un apaño y ha sido un poco penoso...


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 19, 2017)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas amigos.

Ya pedí un par de conectores nuevos y me llegaron hace unos días.

He intentado conectarlos al polímetro pero no son compatibles los conectores. ¿Me recomendaríais hacer un empalme con los anteriores? Dudo de hacerlo porque igual afecta a la medida un apaño mal hecho...

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 19, 2017)

Buenas tardes.

Pues ya es raro ya , normalmente todos los cables de Polímetro son compatibles

Ves a una tienda de Compone Electrónicos, (llévate el Polímetro).

Pide unos cables de medida y asegúrate que le van bien.

Esos cables son ridículamente baratos (si no los compras de marca como los Fluke).

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

A mi me pasó algo parecido , algunos traen el tubo plástico protector de la ficha banana mas largo y . . . tuve que acortarlo con cutter


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 19, 2017)

EDIT: Olvide poner texto 

He aquí la diferencia de terminales. El de la derecha es el nuevo. El de la izquierda... el deseado 

EDIT 2: Imagen subida al servidor. Sorry.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

*Este sitio web no puede proporcionar una conexión segura*

La página *dl2.pushbulletusercontent.com* utiliza un protocolo no admitido.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 19, 2017)

Editado. Perdón, no me di cuenta de que igual no podíais verlo. Entonces tampoco veis la foto en el primer post??


----------



## miguelus (Feb 19, 2017)

bivalvo dijo:


> Editado. Perdón, no me di cuenta de que igual no podíais verlo. Entonces tampoco veis la foto en el primer post??



Buenas noches.

Por esa razón te recomiendo que lleves el Polímetro.

Y de paso te compras dos juegos de sondas, uno para utilizarlo y el otro por si se te rompe 

Sal U2


----------



## palurdo (Feb 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> He quitado la punta a los tirones , he pasado el cable por el mango , lo he soldado y he vuelto a poner nuevamente la punta a las trompadas . . .  pero solo lo he hecho cómo emergencia unas 10 veces



El tester que modifiqué para que pitara en continuidad, tiene una punta negra que la habré reparado más de 10 veces, y digo mas de 10, porque a la décima la punta pasó a ser un clavo bañado en zinc.


----------

